# Mavic Ksyrium Elite with ED10 or ED11



## MerlinJude (Sep 7, 2009)

I have a new set of Mavic Ksyrium Elites and I am converting from Shimano to Chorus 11. Which freehub do I need? I believe that the only difference between the ED10 and ED11 is that the ED11 has a thin spacer and a different lockring. All that I can find for sale in the USA is the ED10. So will this work with Campy11?
Thanks in advance-


----------



## DFJohnson (Dec 2, 2009)

ED10, see...

http://glorycycles.blogspot.com/2009/04/campagnolo-11-speed-and-mavic-wheels.html


----------



## MerlinJude (Sep 7, 2009)

The glorycycles blog is interesting but doesn't address the Ksyrium hubs.
The ED10 and ED11 are the same freehub, so I ordered the ED11 which comes with the thin spacer which I'll then use if necessary.


----------

